

Facebook Premium - erickhill
https://medium.com/the-biz-stone-collection/47715441d0be

======
emperorcezar
If he thinks 10% of an audience the size of Facebook's will sign up for $10 a
month, he's crazy. They would be lucky to see a fraction of a percent.

Of course, that number goes way up if premium features are useful.

